# cool and/or unusual trees from connoiseurs



## treevet (May 22, 2010)

Let's talk about some neat trees you, as an arborist, like to plant, climb, maintain, look at....(flowers, fruit, leaves, structure, bark, resilience,....)

Let's see some pictures and hear why you like them/it. Short paragraph or 2 to keep interest.

Yesterday I am evaluating a property and one tree in the middle, short and stocky with some cables and rods struck my attention. Just could not get it. Took a couple of samples and found it to be a...

Nannyberry or Raisin tree wherein the fruit shrivels up like a raisin and are edible but the seed is the obstacle but birds and animals love it. Will get a pict later as I get the job after memorial day.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (May 22, 2010)

I've always liked dogwood:







I like the bark, flowers and branch structure. I didn't work on this tree, I just saw it and took a pic.


----------



## ssurveyor (May 22, 2010)

*Not an arborist*

I do work in the great outdoors as a surveyor and love working in a forest, as long as there is not too much underbrush. This tree is relatively rare and grows in the woods on my property here in NC. Can you tell what it is by these pictures?






h


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 22, 2010)

ssurveyor said:


> I do work in the great outdoors as a surveyor and love working in a forest, as long as there is not too much underbrush. This tree is relatively rare and grows in the woods on my property here in NC. Can you tell what it is by these pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



American Chestnut? What part of NC?


----------



## ssurveyor (May 22, 2010)

It's not an American Chestnut. I live in the southern part of NC, but this tree can be found most anywhere as it can grow in zones 3-9, and can survive -30 degrees.


----------



## S Mc (May 22, 2010)

_Chionanthus virginicus_, Fringe Tree 

On my wish list. 

Sylvia


----------



## S Mc (May 22, 2010)

Treevet, Nannyberry is a common name for _Viburnum lentago_, which does have fruit, a drupe that turns blue/black. This is a large shrub/small tree generally under 25' tall.

The Raisin Tree is a common name for _Hovenia dulcis_, a tree native to China. According to one source: "This tree became available for Western gardeners in the early 1800's, but few people grow this ornamental tree, and almost nobody outside Asia has ever eaten the fruit."

I will be very interested to see pictures of your tree to see exactly which one we are talking about. 

Sylvia


----------



## S Mc (May 22, 2010)

Mike C., STUNNING Dogwood! Thanks for sharing!!

Sylvia


----------



## ssurveyor (May 22, 2010)

It is a fringe tree, also called an Old Man's beard tree. It is a small tree similar to the dogwood in the family Oleaceae, and blooms after the dogwoods are over. the blooms are slightly fragrant.


----------



## treemandan (May 22, 2010)

Mike Cantolina said:


> I've always liked dogwood:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can you tell its a dogwood?


----------



## Mike Cantolina (May 22, 2010)

treemandan said:


> How can you tell its a dogwood?


----------



## treemandan (May 22, 2010)

Mike Cantolina said:


>



I can't see the pic Mike but you do know the answer right?


----------



## Mike Cantolina (May 22, 2010)

How can you not see the pic?

I identify them best by branch structure.


----------



## treemandan (May 22, 2010)

Mike Cantolina said:


> How can you not see the pic?
> 
> I identify them best by branch structure.



I can usually tell if its a dogwood by its BARK ! Woof woof

The pic is a red x over here.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (May 22, 2010)

Ha! You got me good. LOL


----------



## treevet (May 28, 2010)

Pruned a decent size Katsura tree (not weeping) today. Had a lot of deadwood but cleaned up pretty good. They have a strange feel to them....kinda like a Ginkgo. I have tried planting maybe a half dozen of them in my yard and other people's yards and all have succumbed to lack of sufficient moisture, pushed beyond permanent wilting point.

They are such a cool tree I really wanted them to work. My neighbor's also died and was starting to be quite sizable. I have planted a weeping Katsura, a standard upright and a upright purple foliage species on my own property. All kaput.

I once went to our arboretum at Spring Grove for a ride on my motorcycle and saw this giant weeping specimen (national champ I think....they have many there) and I was so curious what was inside the shower curtain like foliage I stopped and walked over to it and spread the foliage to the ground maybe the size of a tennis court. 

Inside was a momma dear and 3 babies hiding in broad daylight. Very mystical feeling.


----------



## Kate Butler (May 29, 2010)

I'm particularly fond of Cornus alternifolia, pagoda dogwood. An understory tree, it's zone 3 hardy, pollinators love it, and the birds chow on the fruits.


----------



## treevet (May 29, 2010)

Kate Butler said:


> I'm particularly fond of Cornus alternifolia, pagoda dogwood. An understory tree, it's zone 3 hardy, pollinators love it, and the birds chow on the fruits.



got any picts Kate? The Kousa s are in full bloom here. Incredible. Will get pict tomorrow.


----------



## Kate Butler (May 29, 2010)

treevet said:


> got any picts Kate? The Kousa s are in full bloom here. Incredible. Will get pict tomorrow.



One on my website (in full bloom):

http://www.labouroflovelandscaping.com/perennial_flower_identification/main.php?g2_itemId=1007


----------



## treemandan (May 30, 2010)

Wouldn't be living without a Kousa. I keep getting pitched off the mower by this one low limb but I ain't gonna cut it off.


----------



## treevet (May 30, 2010)

Kate Butler said:


> One on my website (in full bloom):
> 
> http://www.labouroflovelandscaping.com/perennial_flower_identification/main.php?g2_itemId=1007



beautiful Kate....and

Dano....knew you were a softie at heart


----------



## ssurveyor (May 30, 2010)

Here is another favorite that I planted in our front yard, about 20 years ago.


----------



## treemandan (May 30, 2010)

ssurveyor said:


> Here is another favorite that I planted in our front yard, about 20 years ago.



Reminds me off this monster I just recently cut down, it died. One of the biggest I ever had seen. The stump itself is around 500 to remove.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 30, 2010)

I like most species but I want a saucer Magnolia in my front yard. I like Paw Paws too for their fruit and osage orange for bow wood!


----------



## treevet (May 30, 2010)

osage orange can be a pain to work on


----------



## B-Edwards (May 31, 2010)

I don't have pictures but a tree I like is Sassafras. I took one down that was atleast 50 feet tall and dbh of 15 inches. I hated to cut it but the owner needed it gone for a garage. It was the biggest I have ever seen . The funny thing was nobody believed it was sassafras because of the size. Nothing smells like it either, they smell wonderful.


----------



## ssurveyor (May 31, 2010)

*sassafrasssss*

I have a box of sassafras root in my garden shed given to me by a friend. The largest I have seen is about half that dia. All I noticed at first was the bark, and thought it was some sort of strange pine until seeing the distinctive leaves and crushing them for the odor. There was a sort of grove of large trees, but unfortunately most where schedule to be cleared for a road in a new subdivision. When the dozers came and uprooted the trees the scent was amazing.


----------



## tree MDS (May 31, 2010)

B-Edwards said:


> I don't have pictures but a tree I like is Sassafras. I took one down that was atleast 50 feet tall and dbh of 15 inches. I hated to cut it but the owner needed it gone for a garage. It was the biggest I have ever seen . The funny thing was nobody believed it was sassafras because of the size. Nothing smells like it either, they smell wonderful.



I removed one last year that was probably an honest 65' tall and about 24" dbh. That was the biggest I've ever seen. That thing had a huge hole up ten or fifteen feet that I couldnt see from the ground, was glad to be out of that thing - was windy as hell that day too.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 31, 2010)

There's a very large weeping Beech tree in Limerick Maine that I know of. Always thought that was cool as heck. I also know of a dogwood that's at least 50' tall in the woods here. Huge.

WEEPING BEECH.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 31, 2010)

Kentucky coffee trees are different when they occur, corkscrew willow,crimson maple,trees are cool


----------



## M.D. Vaden (May 31, 2010)

Giant sequoia are one of my favorites for viewing.

That species grows very well in Oregon landscapes. Probably one of the best performers in the area, even though its not native to any part of this state.

The blue variety is very nice too.


----------



## treevet (May 31, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> There's a very large weeping Beech tree in Limerick Maine that I know of. Always thought that was cool as heck. I also know of a dogwood that's at least 50' tall in the woods here. Huge.
> 
> WEEPING BEECH.



Weeping beech were planted around the huge estates all over Long Island back decades ago as a sign of status. They are an incredibly beautiful tree. I planted one on my old property we moved from about 9 years ago so I guess it is about 20 to 25 years old. It is huge and I pruned the interior to make a little room (space for kids to go) inside the canopy. It has purple leaves making it even more extravagant looking. That is a beautiful pict Oldtimer.

I will get one of the tree I planted in my same town sometime.


----------



## treevet (May 31, 2010)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Giant sequoia are one of my favorites for viewing.
> 
> That species grows very well in Oregon landscapes. Probably one of the best performers in the area, even though its not native to any part of this state.
> 
> The blue variety is very nice too.



gorgeous tree....how big does the blue variety get?


----------



## treevet (May 31, 2010)

here is a little situation I created in my yard. I like Redbuds and a new cultivar that is weeping in form fit right in this space and I thought a standard would do well over it (purple Forest pansy cultivar) and maybe protect it from sunscald as well.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 31, 2010)

treevet said:


> here is a little situation I created in my yard. I like Redbuds and a new cultivar that is weeping in form fit right in this space and I thought a standard would do well over it (purple Forest pansy cultivar) and maybe protect it from sunscald as well.



Cool. 
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm (May 31, 2010)

Kate Butler said:


> One on my website (in full bloom):
> 
> http://www.labouroflovelandscaping.com/perennial_flower_identification/main.php?g2_itemId=1007



Kate, Do you have another picture of the rustic fence on your tour page? Just got some more cedar that I'll be splitting up to build a fence with and need some ideas.

I've been trying to find a full size Higan weeping Cherry sapling to plant that's not grafted, they look awesome full size. No luck yet but I don't really have the space anyway.
Just planted a couple Paw Paws I dug up a little further south, hopefully they'll make it.
Noticed a Sassasfras sapling growing in my rock pile too, so cleaned up around it so it will straighten out. 
Have transplanted a few Jap. Maples from jobs to my house recently too.
Got a couple nice Loblolly Pines I transplanted when we first moved to this house 5 years ago, easily my favorite Pine.
Don't really have an absolute favorite but trying to grow some more natives, have planted a bunch of Redbuds and Black Gum saplings in the woods, maybe half have survived so far, couldn't really water too many of them.


----------



## Kate Butler (Jun 1, 2010)

Toddppm said:


> Kate, Do you have another picture of the rustic fence on your tour page? Just got some more cedar that I'll be splitting up to build a fence with and need some ideas.



I don't have any other pictures of that fence. I bought it from a local place that uses 100 year old equipment to make the split rails. The neatest part is that you don't have to sink the posts in the ground as there is a flange with rebar attached to the bottom of the end posts (the end posts look lick short ladders) and you just sink the rebar flush to the ground. Of course, it's not for livestock, but it's very quick to install.


----------



## treevet (Jun 1, 2010)

Toddppm said:


> Kate, Do you have another picture of the rustic fence on your tour page? Just got some more cedar that I'll be splitting up to build a fence with and need some ideas.
> 
> I've been trying to find a full size Higan weeping Cherry sapling to plant that's not grafted, they look awesome full size. No luck yet but I don't really have the space anyway.
> Just planted a couple Paw Paws I dug up a little further south, hopefully they'll make it.
> ...



There are quite a few paw paws around here. The fruit is unusual. I have one property with some old growth sassafras trees in the 25 to 30 dbh. As mentioned earlier, they are a little shaky to climb as they are extremely brittle.

I have been planting quite a few black gums (sour gum/tupelo) on clients properties for the strikingly vivid fall fire red color. Lost a couple early on but am having more success now due to local growing I think. They will pay off big time in the fall as they will be as pretty as any flowering tree you ever saw.

I too plant trees on my property that are left overs from jobs I am doing. I planted a leyland cypress that did not fit in a hedge in this picture. They are doing very well in many screens I have put in but you have to watch for spider mites and bagworms. Also in this pict are 2 hickories (I like the natives too). The one on the right is a mockernut I bought and the other is a pignut we dug out of a client's woods while very small I have been nuturing.

Hickories are not in any nurseries around here because of the taproot being so long and they don't dig very successfully. This is why they do so well in the dry summer climate around here and droughts. I plan to draw these 2 trees together in a couple of years and make them into one canopy with an attachment of some kind just to have something different.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2010)

Ever tie a young sapling into a knot?


----------



## treevet (Jun 1, 2010)

I took pictures of most of the trees I have planted on my property in the 9 years I have lived here and plan to post them hoping for any insights and giving some if requested. The most recent tree I planted is this weeping willow. It was left over from our UFB's last year Fall Festival. I know it is gonna take a lot of water but I plan to make a pollard (for experiment) out of it so its requirements will be lessened.

In the background is one of the 2 mature trees I inherited which is a tuliptree. Over the years it has been through many changes. A few years ago we had 2 years of severe drought and in the middle of summer despite much watering on my part we had a chest deep pile of leaves on the road in the middle of summer (extreme June drop). Following that it had a heavy attack of ambrosia beetles that riddled the bottom with holes. I have been treating the base with a trunk soak of Onyx and it looks much better and may recover IMO. 

Up against the house is one of the Bracken brown beauty magnolias I have planted. They are an evergreen that does just fine in our cold winter climate.  It is the only one that works around here not freezing and I have planted probably a hundred or more for clients for screens that cover all year.
They do not shed alot unlike many other southern mags.

In the foreground is a cherry laurel hedge which is uncommon around here but I love it and have planted quite a few of them successfully.


----------



## treevet (Jun 1, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Ever tie a young sapling into a knot?



would be interesting to look at Rope but it would girdle itself.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2010)

treevet said:


> would be interesting to look at Rope but it would girdle itself.



Yup I have seen some out in the mountains that were tied I think for markers they were dead but fairly aged. PS: with all the trees from the south your trying to establish in your yard why not just move yer arse down here lmfao


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2010)

Cherry laurels kick bootae


----------



## treevet (Jun 1, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Cherry laurels kick bootae



I think the wifey has me dying in this house (unless I can buy a bigger house in the same town) and if I don't agree....I don't get none.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2010)

treevet said:


> I think the wifey has me dying in this house (unless I can buy a bigger house in the same town) and if I don't agree....I don't get none.



Lol its all good hell with the global warming you may be on to something I may need to plant cacti


----------



## treevet (Jun 1, 2010)

wonder why it is just suckering off one side? We can learn a lot from trees in juvenile stages.

This linden I have been nurturing for 6 years now. The first year it turned brown in the summer and every year just a little later despite my religious watering vigil and protecting the stem. If it was the city caring for it (it is in city space but I bought and planted it) it would have died the first year.

This year it appears to finally be established. My lawn service will be shot on site if they even graze the trunk and they know it.


----------



## treevet (Jun 1, 2010)

This A. elm disease resistant cultivar on the other side of my drive from the linden was planted just 3 years ago. It is an EXTREMELY fast growing tree and it 10 to 15 feet taller than the linden despite going in at the same size 3 years later. I have been planting them all over town and have not lost one yet.....instant shade. I love these trees....Valley Forge I believe.





gotta go to work ...my gm back from the dump


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 1, 2010)

I planted a Bracken Brown Beauty about 4 years ago at my house. That tree is pitifully slow growing. It is still a spindly 5' tall.

It only has about 30 leaves on it, and it still hasn't recovered from the winter damage. It is only starting to grow new leaves.

Despite claims that they survive further north, don't count on a great tree in zone 5-6.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 1, 2010)

Kate Butler said:


> I don't have any other pictures of that fence. I bought it from a local place that uses 100 year old equipment to make the split rails. The neatest part is that you don't have to sink the posts in the ground as there is a flange with rebar attached to the bottom of the end posts (the end posts look lick short ladders) and you just sink the rebar flush to the ground. Of course, it's not for livestock, but it's very quick to install.



Ah OK, I've seen a couple that look like that but the rails are wired in place, I just don't like the idea of wires sticking out or rusting/falling off later. I'll figure something out.

Also got a Redtwig Dogwood from a customer I just planted who had too many suckers coming up. Was sitting in a pot for a year, getting dried out, run over from the truck and plowed over this winter. I figure it must be good enough to plant to make it through all of that! It gets a cool yellowish pink color in the spring that's very bright, not sure which one it is but it also gets about 10 ft.tall. Just dropped her off some Lenten Roses in trade the other day since I have too many growing like crazy.


----------



## treevet (Jun 1, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I planted a Bracken Brown Beauty about 4 years ago at my house. That tree is pitifully slow growing. It is still a spindly 5' tall.
> 
> It only has about 30 leaves on it, and it still hasn't recovered from the winter damage. It is only starting to grow new leaves.
> 
> Despite claims that they survive further north, don't count on a great tree in zone 5-6.



according to Dirr's map we are in zone 6 but get temps that equate to zone 5. If that is true your claim is not accurate as I have planted over a hundred of them, many facing north and exposed and have yet to lose one. A one tree example on your part is not very scientific you must admit. 

All mine are thriving and full and beautiful (6 in my own yard).

They may have sold you an imposter or a genetically weak specimen. I have seen Little Gems sold as Brown Beauties in nurseries.

Over the last couple of months is when they look very sickly but now are getting shiny and vivid dark green. 

They are a semi dwarf that will peak around 20 in my experience. Perfect for screening, perfect for foundation planting.


----------



## Kate Butler (Jun 1, 2010)

Toddppm said:


> Ah OK, I've seen a couple that look like that but the rails are wired in place, I just don't like the idea of wires sticking out or rusting/falling off later. I'll figure something out.
> 
> Also got a Redtwig Dogwood from a customer I just planted who had too many suckers coming up. Was sitting in a pot for a year, getting dried out, run over from the truck and plowed over this winter. I figure it must be good enough to plant to make it through all of that! It gets a cool yellowish pink color in the spring that's very bright, not sure which one it is but it also gets about 10 ft.tall. Just dropped her off some Lenten Roses in trade the other day since I have too many growing like crazy.



The reason the ends look like little ladders is to accommodate the rails. The ends of the rails are faced so that that fit one on top of the other and could be pinned into place if rigidity was required.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jun 6, 2010)

*where do i start*

I like to many for to many reasons but just a taste, flower i really like the kwanza (spelling?) Flowering cherry weeping or not, might call me crazy but i really like to prune northern pin oaks for the stuctrure is nice and they so pretty when im done, just love to climb old white oaks in my area for there size and canopy, Blue spruce is a great good looking tree too.....way in the back yard, also like the bald cypress and blue atlas ceder 

honey locust, river birch, jap. maple and crimson king maples to name a few more....

o plus i love to cut down bradford pears and crab apples

ha I think hawthorne is a pretty tree also....


----------



## treevet (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice choices and, yes, you can really make a dramatic effect on Quercus palustris pin oak. Sometimes it helps to prune on the way up and then prune some more coming back down so you don't get all jammed up just pruning on the downward route.

They are a bit unusual in that the upper canopy is ascending and the lower canopy is cascading. Very prone to iron chlorosis around here and hard to correct that on a permanent basis.


----------



## treevet (Jun 12, 2010)

Mike Cantolina said:


> I've always liked dogwood:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here is a Kousa taken last week on my friend's property


----------



## treevet (Jun 12, 2010)

Here is the 500 year old that has been ravaged by severe storms I have been privileged to work on over the years.


----------



## treevet (Jun 12, 2010)

last fall...


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jun 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> here is a Kousa taken last week on my friend's property



Thanks for the pic!

I like the flowers of a kousa better than a flowering dogwood but I like the structure of a flowering dogwood better.

I almost forgot that I planted a kousa out at my Dad's about 9 yrs ago. I'll get a pic sometime.


----------



## treevet (Jun 12, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Looks a little ravaged by a chainsaw, too.



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. They paid $10 k for that chainsaw sculpture (after their house was flattened by one of the leads). Every other tree service wanted to prune at the base.:chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 12, 2010)

One of the weirdest trees I set eyes on was in West Texas and this older gentleman seen me looking at this tree. He came outside and I was telling him I would have to trim it for power. I asked what kind of pecan is it? He had grafted many species of pecan into this tree over the years and it had different wood, flowers fruit and leaves all in the same tree. It even had limbs that changed from pecan to hickory


----------



## treevet (Jun 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> One of the weirdest trees I set eyes on was in West Texas and this older gentleman seen me looking at this tree. He came outside and I was telling him I would have to trim it for power. I asked what kind of pecan is it? He had grafted many species of pecan into this tree over the years and it had different wood, flowers fruit and leaves all in the same tree. It even had limbs that changed from pecan to hickory



Pecan is a member of the hickory family Rope.....Genus Carya. I think it lends itself to something such as that and like I said, I plan to attach a Mockernut and a Pignut hickory I planted together to form something unique when they get a little larger. They are growing extremely fast but the wood is very strong and at the same time flexible.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 12, 2010)

treevet said:


> Pecan is a member of the hickory family Rope.....Genus Carya. I think it lends itself to something such as that and like I said, I plan to attach a Mockernut and a Pignut hickory I planted together to form something unique when they get a little larger. They are growing extremely fast but the wood is very strong and at the same time flexible.



I do believe they are all members of the walnut family vet!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I do believe they are all members of the walnut family vet!



He is senile, Rope!
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Jun 12, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> He is senile, Rope!
> Jeff



I may be senile but is what I said wrong jeffy weffy?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 13, 2010)

treevet said:


> I may be senile but is what I said wrong jeffy weffy?



nope.
Jeff


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 14, 2010)

I really like the Cedrus atlantica glauca pendula 

Weeping blue Atlas cedar

http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/67870/


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 14, 2010)

One of mine is lagerstroemia variety's. Somthin so very attractive of the bark colors n almost sexy about the wood. Its kinda nice to feel with your hands with its smooth bark over curvin twistin turnin limb wood. 
They are really a big shrub but you asked and so it high on my list.

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...erstroemia+species+wood&um=1&hl=en&tbs=isch:1


----------



## treeseer (Jun 16, 2010)

this one is pushing 60 feet tall;m big shrub indeed

some of what cassian calls braided reaction wood; just developed in last few years; i have been working with this for 25

re dave's chainsaw sculpture good on you for keeping it around but that flattopped central leader is scary
looks better in summer fo sho


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 17, 2010)

treeseer said:


> this one is pushing 60 feet tall;m big shrub indeed
> 
> some of what cassian calls braided reaction wood; just developed in last few years; i have been working with this for 25
> 
> ...



Wow so cool we don't get Crepies that big here, envy factor rising.,
I got a few good twisting turning trunks as you and cassian H have researched I,ll post a few pix soon as timing allows the right light to capture.


----------



## treevet (Jun 17, 2010)

Bring on the picts derwoodi.

And Guy do tell....what brings you and Cassian Humphreys together...either physically or intellectually? He over here or you over there or another conglomeration/collaboration? Cassian's good people.


----------



## treevet (Jun 17, 2010)

treeseer said:


> re dave's chainsaw sculpture good on you for keeping it around but that flattopped central leader is scary



Guy, that 500 year old oak pretty much decided where the cut back would be made itself by having an inside canopy and little growth above it to the top. When making cut backs I favor cutting a large branch to 2 or 3 laterals and foregoing the angled cut back (sometimes) even if it results in a flat topped surface if

we have a lateral on both sides of it. I have found it to lessen die back (although that leader recently died entirely and will be removed soon). I was able to cut that entire tree (had to) back from 140 feet to about 65 feet without even breaking a twig with a 50 ton 140 foot crane. I was very happy how well that tree turned out.

Since then the ho has hired out to have the tree annually ferted with a high n content to my disapproval and a house was permitted to be built on the rear perimeter of its root span. Unfortunate.


----------



## treevet (Jun 17, 2010)

S Mc said:


> Treevet, Nannyberry is a common name for _Viburnum lentago_, which does have fruit, a drupe that turns blue/black. This is a large shrub/small tree generally under 25' tall.
> 
> The Raisin Tree is a common name for _Hovenia dulcis_, a tree native to China. According to one source: "This tree became available for Western gardeners in the early 1800's, but few people grow this ornamental tree, and almost nobody outside Asia has ever eaten the fruit."
> 
> ...



Update....Lady doctor is still sitting on this job after leaving me a message that I had the job....soon.

One of my favorite tree ID books....

"Sweet viburnum" Viburnum lentago L "The Sweet Viburnum is also known as Black Haw, the Nannyberry or WILD RAISEN, the latter name referring to the taste and texture of the fruit when ripe in the late summer. Although the fruit is sweet and edible the large seed within makes it hard to eat. A favorite food of wildlife when ripe."

from "Trees of Ohio" Stan Tekiela


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 17, 2010)

I like magnolia trees , and really like pin oaks , I can't stand working in either but enjoy them from the ground very much , I also for some funny reason like tulip poplar's


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 17, 2010)

Yup Treevet I.ll get pix asap. 
Treeseer in your pic of crepie is that a kinda pole prop behind limbs? or just a bit of park gear.
An OZ tree mag Arbor Age had a good article by Cassian re tree limb structure braiding.

http://#################.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33765&d=1269226381

Seems I can not post PDF link try digging.


----------



## treeseer (Jun 17, 2010)

derwoodii that is no prop; just an optical illusion. that crepe is the natl champ fauriei x indica as far as i know--not on the official species list though.

I'll start a new thread on reaction wood

dave I hear ya on that old oak and the flat cut. different strokes for different aged trees.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 17, 2010)

For reaction wood article for your thread dig using this cut from Google page.

[PDF] Specialised Self Optimisation of Gum Trees - Braided Reaction Wood... 
File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - View as HTML
7/3/10 - Self Optimisation of Gum trees – Braided Reaction Wood Development in ... By Cassian Humphreys. Edited by Senior Consulting Arborist Sean Freeman ...
#################.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33765&d...


----------



## vincem77 (Jun 17, 2010)

*white smokebush*

This is one of my favorites. I should plant a few more around the house.


----------



## treevet (Jun 17, 2010)

I am a Cotinus fan as well. :agree2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 17, 2010)

I like Salix discolor its all in a name lol


----------



## treevet (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is a neat Catalpa tree on a late to mid 1800's property my wife grew up in and I have worked on for 30 years. This catalpa's huge bottom limb used to be airborn. One day it settled to the ground.

The current owners are elderly and have had illness for a while and I found the limb swallowed up by a myriad of species of vines. I created this area by cleaning the ground of weeds, vines off the tree and big limb and raising the branch level on the big limb to create an environment.

This limb has been used for many decades for wedding picts, graduations, etc, etc photo ops.

I also created the look on the century old Yew by taking the huge blocking globe and exposing the beautiful trunks which gave the appearance of more space.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsGrcTEHn_Q


----------



## treevet (Jul 19, 2010)

ps...we found a very docile 4' black snake under the big limb who fit right into the environment seemingly posessing poise and class.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 19, 2010)

We have sorta wild tree here called monkey puzzle and it has a rose shaped pine cone kinda neat but the dern thing is a sticker like foilage!


----------



## treevet (Jul 19, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> We have sorta wild tree here called monkey puzzle and it has a rose shaped pine cone kinda neat but the dern thing is a sticker like foilage!



Like a holly tree with points on it or like a juniper with needles that drive you crazy if they get down your collar?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 19, 2010)

treevet said:


> Like a holly tree with points on it or like a juniper with needles that drive you crazy if they get down your collar?



Mix in between long needles with very sharp points but to this day I have yet to see one fail!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 19, 2010)

treevet said:


> Here is a neat Catalpa tree on a late to mid 1800's property my wife grew up in and I have worked on for 30 years. This catalpa's huge bottom limb used to be airborn. One day it settled to the ground.
> 
> The current owners are elderly and have had illness for a while and I found the limb swallowed up by a myriad of species of vines. I created this area by cleaning the ground of weeds, vines off the tree and big limb and raising the branch level on the big limb to create an environment.
> 
> ...



Sorry man, I fell asleep. So what happened at the end. I heard a few saws revin' and almost woke me up! Nice scenery!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 19, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> We have sorta wild tree here called monkey puzzle and it has a rose shaped pine cone kinda neat but the dern thing is a sticker like foilage!



Hear ya! Don't park your car under one! Massive cones.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 19, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hear ya! Don't park your car under one! Massive cones.
> Jeff



Have you seen one die or fail?


----------



## treevet (Jul 19, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hear ya! Don't park your car under one! Massive cones.
> Jeff



I have always been kinda partial to massive cones.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 19, 2010)

treevet said:


> I have always been kinda partial to massive cones.



Lmfao I like em big too


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 20, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Have you seen one die or fail?



No, not yet anyway.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yous twoos crack me up!
Jeff 
I remember a long time ago, a HO called one a shark-tooth pine. Weird, I knew what he meant.


----------



## treevet (Jul 20, 2010)

this one of those puzzled monkey trees I saw last month in Jeffiewood?

Did they change the embedding procedure?


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow Treevet a real Dr Seuss tree, do you know what Bot name is she we have Araucaria cunninghamii or Hoop Pine its kinda similar.

http://asgap.org.au/a-cunn.html


----------



## treevet (Jul 20, 2010)

That's not my turf derwoodii. But I thought Mr. Lovstrom might come up with an ID since he works (errr I mean drives) in that virginity.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like someone spent alot of time doing that to a twisted juniper.
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Jul 20, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Looks like someone spent alot of time doing that to a twisted juniper.
> Jeff



whatcha doin up at 5:30 pard?opcorn:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 20, 2010)

I get up at 4:30 everyday. I leave the house at 5:45. 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 20, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I get up at 4:30 everyday. I leave the house at 5:45.
> Jeff



Get to work by nine ehhhh all that dern traffic. crosstown traffic hendrix playing in background lol


----------

